# [Full Detail] Porsche 911 Turbo (997) - 2007



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi guys!

First of all a warning, get ready to lots of photos! 

I bring to you a recent detail, a full one to a wonderful 911 Turbo!

When he arrived it sure looks like he's used properly... or should I say fast? 



















First I removed the wheels to clean and protect them. I also cleaned and protected the wheel arches.



















After that I washed and clayed him.










After drying, I began to analyze the painting. It was poorly resprayed, so in some panels the orange peel was huge!



















In another areas the reflection was almost zero!



















Beside this, the rest of the car was showing the usual defects of a car that never met the art of Detailing.

Swirls, RIDS, scratches, holos... the normal stuff.










Attention to the lower corner on the left side of the photo, it was been polished in a dealer... we'll see the result later.




























I started on the bonnet.

I made a test area to discover if I could recover some gloss and reflection with some sanding.




























Not bad... finally we can see some reflection.

Before and after on another area of the bonnet.



















And here we have the result of the dealer polishing, and a true paint correction made by a detailer.



















I also sanded the front bumper. He also had the same problem of the bonnet.



















I carried on through the rest of the car. Some before and after photos.



























































































Again I have to sand it!

Despite the improvement, the results where not the expected. I suspect that the problem was not only on the coat.




























The rear buper had been resprayed 1 week before. He had small defects, but he didn't have that finish that the Detail can provide.



















And going on... more before and after photos.























































The last ones of the paint correction.





































After the paint correction I made the interior.

To make it perfect, I disassembled some parts of the trunk.










Leaving her like this...




























All the interior was cleaned and protected.




























And finally the engine.

You can see the quallity of the dealer job.










Engine cleaned and protected.



















Some details at the end...




























And here he is, glossy and protected. Photos inside the garage...








































































































































And some exterior photos, with a bright Sun, to make impossible to hide the defects...








































































































































With this one I say farewell!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking job and lovely motor


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing!!

Direct sun shots are excellent.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work ,great sun shots


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That is ****ing good job! Sorry for swearing but it's good!

Looks fantastic!


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Devine finish.

And some transformation.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there Bruno , the car looks better than brand new :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work as always Bruno :thumb:

mike


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work. The outside shots look amazing!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great result!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work, looks amazing now!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work done.What wax is on top?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

justina3 said:


> cracking job and lovely motor





AaronGTi said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> Direct sun shots are excellent.





Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice work ,great sun shots





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate :thumb:


Thanks to all!



Grommit said:


> That is ****ing good job! Sorry for swearing but it's good!
> 
> Looks fantastic!


LOL Thanks mate.



nicmcs said:


> Devine finish.
> 
> And some transformation.


Thanks.



Eurogloss said:


> *Top job there Bruno , the car looks better than brand new :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thank you Mario.



Swell.gr said:


> Very nice work as always Bruno :thumb:
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike!



stangalang said:


> Great work. The outside shots look amazing!





Wax-IT.be said:


> Great result!





JBirchy said:


> Great work, looks amazing now!


Thanks guys...



tonyy said:


> Fantastic work done.What wax is on top?


Thanks. The LSP were Z2, Z6 between coats and Z8.



herbiedacious said:


> Absolutely stunning!





prokopas said:


> Great work


Thanks!


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

that car is stunning


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

That is lovely. Not usually a fan of Porsches but that one in the sun is stunning!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks! The car was beautiful... and those rims are perfect for him


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wowwow! I fell in love :argie:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

agree car looks like new


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cracking job & car


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Posambique said:


> Wowwow! I fell in love :argie:





dhiren_motilal said:


> agree car looks like new





shaunwistow said:


> Cracking job & car


Thanks!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

wow incredible work!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

dsms said:


> wow incredible work!


Thanks Dave!

But nothing like your works


----------

